# Cheap Hay



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Saw this up at the local Tractor Supply. Thought y'all would enjoy the "Everyday Low Price"

View attachment 1959


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang, I need to talk to my business manager (wife) about our price schedule!!,,,


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

And they are selling them too!! I know who takes it to them, I guess its all about convenience for some people.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Our local TSC had signs up in the spring wanting suppliers of quality hay, and had very tough specs. What I have been seeing them sell here is very mature low end hay for high prices.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Looks like a small bale to boot, maybe 600 pounds. That would work out to $533/ton!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow what a bargain.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

DAYUM!!!! I got about 125 bales I need to unroll and re-roll about 1/2 their size. Where's that at?!!!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

But where is the pic of them loading a Lexas crossover on the roof ;-}


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

If you figure what you could make off a acre of corn last year, hay has been a bargain in this area. Mel


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I did a little better getting $180 per bale.









BUT

It was alfalfa.
grass green.
They wieghed 1800 lbs.
And tested 185 RFV.


----------



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

I work at a TSC up here in Michigan. That doesn't really surprise me, after about 4 years there I've found the people running the place are pretty clueless about a lot of things. We sell 50lb Standlee bales of alfalfa and alfalfa/grass mix at our store for about $17. We all thought they were out of their minds when they brought them in, but they actually sell! They aren't flying out the door, but small animal people will buy one every month or so. I guess it's more consistent than buying local with so many guys out here selling hay of all varieties. I need to catch customers before they buy one and cut them a deal on some of my alfalfa for $10/bale.


----------

